# dog friendly places in north east?



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Hi
I live in washington.. thats tyne and wear.. not usa lol
As we do not have transport we have to use public transport so wondered if anyone had any suggestions for dog friendly places? Would hate to get somewhere to find out we couldnt even grab a cuppa..

I know there is a cafe in sunderland city centre that allows dogs, so wanted the same sort of thing, but where there are lovely walks, and we could stop off for a snack. Would be especially great if there were some kind of kids play area (my kids are 8 and 12 so not ickle)

Thanks in advance
Tori


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditsy may be able to help with this one, as she lives quite near you, wait till she spots the thread, lol!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

ooh great, hopefully can recommend somewhere we hadnt thought of 

Luckily there are amazing walks where we live, but want reuben to get used to buses too..


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

found this site : dogwalks.co.uk

can anyone suggest any more? thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Me again :lol: :lol:

Green Ginger Shopping Arcade - Boutique in Tynemouth, North Tyneside - NewcastleGateshead

The whole building is dog friendly, even the cafe 

A lot of places in Tynemouth are - especially over the winter.

If you take your dog into Lush in the town center they'll love you forever and probably give you free things :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

oooh!! shopping and doggy time together!?! does life get better 

will deffo check that out thanks!!

my OH is from round that way and said he knows it, so think we need to pop over in school holidays, take kids and have a family day out (as soon as get the stupid new kids bus passes lol)  x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

I know  It's heaven :lol:

There's a couple of pubs around there that do 'dog days' over the summer. Everyones welcome to take their dog in and there's all sorts of things like artists doing caricatures and daft games and stuff. There's one in particular but I can't think of the name now - I'll tell you tomorrow, my dad'll remember

Em
xx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

cool! that would be great thanks 

sooo looking forward to being able to get reu out! (and me lol) x


----------



## jools252 (Jul 3, 2013)

hi you might already know about saltwell park its a lovely walk round a gated dog play area n picnic bench where the dogs can play off lead also a cafe with water stops for the dogs a very friendly dog park its in gateshead by the way x


----------



## Dwavid (Apr 28, 2012)

Not sure on the type of dog you have, but if it is a large dog or very energetic then I'd give Saltwell Park a miss. I went there last year and found a very tiny dog area (not big enough to be called a dog park) apart for that small enclosed area your dog has to be leashed in all other areas of the park. 
On the day I was there I saw most people sat chatting away whilst their dog/s where running amuck in the dog area not being supervised in their behavior towards people (jumping up) or other dog (dominance).

I'm assuming you have been to Herrington Country Park, I find that is a nice walk and it has the kids play area and cafe there. It is also a short bus ride from Washington.

Dogs are welcome at Beamish - Beamish, The Living Museum of the North

I mainly walk my dogs in woodland, bridleways, off-path walks, in other words away from people/children, shops, cars etc. which is the opposite of the type of walk it seems you are looking for.

I did find this website though regarding dog walks & places to go etc. it has quite a few web links for dog friendly places to visit.
Durham dog friendly uk, best dog travel website uk, dogs welcome | Phileas Dogg


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Gibside is amazing, hopefully you'll have a bus from you. It's National Trust but once you've joined you can go as often as you like. I have taken my grandmother's late dog there and we had lots of fun. Also Souter Lighthouse, all Leas is dog friendly but I'd suggest a lead as the cliffs do drop away and the fence isn't secure at the edge.

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/gibside/how-to-get-here/


----------



## Danielle85 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a Facebook page advertising dog friendly shops, restaurants & cafes in the north east - feel free to check it out by searching on Facebook for 'north east dog friendly shops and cafes' (I am unable to post a link on here unfortunately).
There is also a link to a map showing all the places we are aware of and a website (northeastdogfriendlyshopsandcafes dot com)


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on Beamish, I love that place and did wonder about dogs.


----------



## Sarahlou444 (Jun 26, 2015)

I second beamish, great for a walk with the dog.

There's a lovely dog friendly cafe in Dunston staithes as well that I often stop at after a walk along the quayside to Newcastle and back.


----------



## Sarahlou444 (Jun 26, 2015)

I also like plessey woods but that's up bedlington way so might be tricky for public transport buts it's a nice walk and there is a cafe and play area for the kids.


----------



## TheHounds (Jan 17, 2019)

Try takethedog.co.uk


----------

